# Best quick wax/filler for a buisness??



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I am located in Canada, moved here 8 years ago from Estonia and people don't seem to know too much about detailing and keeping their cars clean here... I explain to each customer that wax doesn't fill scratches or swirls, the full detail package does that, (polish, glaze, wax etc.) but they still get the wash n wax and after im done they seem upset and point out that their is swirls and scratches left on the car and they want them gone... so i am just wondering if there is any wax that i could use that would cover up some of these swirls?? I personally use Collinite as my favorite. And the results are amazing!! but some people still complain... Anyone got a solution? something fast, easy wax and filler.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

you must try some AIO product and not a pure wax. Good choice is autoglym super resin polish. They do not last as much as waxes but they way better for a one step application.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Valet pro Achilles prep has got some good write ups and should be much more durable than SRP. I'm planning on ordering some soon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Carlack AIO AKA Klasse.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Autoglym SRP or Autobrite Cherry Glaze would be my choices for good filler heavy all-in-one products.


----------



## Erik Mejia (Jan 1, 2009)

FuelTuner said:


> OK .. Here are a few pics.
> Before and after.... Clayed and ready for 2.0... 07 Escalade, 36 000km, never cared for ..
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a post from a DB member which illustrates NXT 2.0's capabilities.

NXT, and the new Gold Class Carnauba Plus fill like crazy. AG SRP I hear is also good, and although I recently purchased it, I've yet to compare them.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Erik Mejia said:


> Here is a post from a DB member which illustrates NXT 2.0's capabilities.
> 
> NXT, and the new Gold Class Carnauba Plus fill like crazy. AG SRP I hear is also good, and although I recently purchased it, I've yet to compare them.


It does the same for me :thumb: So I could like new Gold Class Carnauba. Anybody started selling it in the UK?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Auto balm would be another option, and on darker paintwork, it'll show a touch more depth of colour.




























Photos courtesy of a KDS Keltec thread on another forum.

As you're in Canada, there's plenty of local support in the form of Detailing Bliss forum, and vendor member Autowerkes Exclusive, who brings in the Bilt Hamber clays and balm.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Dave, what would you say was the BEST way to apply SRP? Ive tried a few methods, but wondered what youve got best results from?


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

thats really good results from the 2.0. i suppose you could top it of with some fk1000p for extra durability?


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Layering something over the 2.0 seems to remove the filling in my experience.


----------

